# The best way to lose love handles?



## GlamYOURUs (May 16, 2008)

I need suggestions please.


----------



## ratmist (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I need suggestions please. I have them pretty bad where I can't pull my pants up b/c they are in the way. It makes me sad and upset and I want to look good for the summer so I need some suggestions on the best workout routine to get rid of them. Thanks! =)_

 
My trainer at my gym said the rowing machine, swimming and running are the fastest ways to get the love handles toned.  These are all-over exercises that tone everything eventually, but it does take time and a lot of effort.

There are target exercises too that focus on the obliques, but unless you're working your whole body you won't see your love handles go away.  Losing excess fat is a process that gradually happens throughout the whole body as a result of diet and exercise, so targeting one area of the body isn't likely to get you the results you want.  That being said, some people work their whole body in stages through a series of floor exercises.  If you do want target exercises, look up "obliques exercises" on Google and you should find tons of examples.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## redambition (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_There are target exercises too that focus on the obliques, but unless you're working your whole body you won't see your love handles go away.  Losing excess fat is a process that gradually happens throughout the whole body as a result of diet and exercise, so targeting one area of the body isn't likely to get you the results you want._

 
This is very true - unfortunately it's almost impossible to just fix up one area of your body. (how i wish it wasn't...!)

definitely look at exercises that will work your obliques, but you'll need to do some all over work as well. also take a look at your diet. the hips and thighs are a woman's "storage zones" for fat, so moving to a healthy diet (if you aren't already on one) can also help.

good luck


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2008)

Just take the word 'tone' out of your vernacular when it comes to exercise. There's no such thing as 'toning'. 
Looking good in a pair of snug jeans starts at your shoulders, moves through your core past your waist, and down your hips.  Working your obliques won't do you any good because working them isn't going to remove the fatty layer above them. 
If I were you, I would implement a good diet of 'clean foods' that aren't processed, are generally whole, and are low in simple carbs.  Then, I would begin a regular routine of HIIT cardio (example: alternate between sprinting for 20 seconds & walking for 40 seconds for 30 minutes a day, working your way up to sprinting 1 minute walking 1 minute and alternating like that) while also lifting in a split routine for 5 days a week.

Lifting weights won't make you bulky.
Lifting weights is good for your bones.
Lifting weights isn't going to make you look like She-Hulk.
Lifting weights will increase your resting metabolism, causing you  to ultimately burn more calories.

Simply doing crunches won't work. Simply changing your diet will help a little bit.


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Lifting weights won't make you bulky.
Lifting weights is good for your bones.
Lifting weights isn't going to make you look like She-Hulk.
Lifting weights will increase your resting metabolism, causing you  to ultimately burn more calories._

 
ITA!! Lifting weights has been such a huge part in my weight loss success. I always used to do cardio alone- no results with my body or mind. I would never get that feel good/extra energy as I do now with lifting weights.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

What Shimmer says is so true! Not because I am as smart as her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but because that is exactly what I do except I have not tried the weights (which now I'll have to implement). 

I noticed a big & fairly fast change just by cutting out cereal in the morning & substituting fresh fruit  & good fiber.  Then I fast walk outside or use my treadmill every other day with other floor exercises on the off days. I've been able to consistently maintain my figure over the years by doing this.
I also allow myself cheat times of eating some goodies, but very, very sparingly.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2008)

Things we all should have in our gym for $100, Alex.


----------



## ratmist (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Just take the word 'tone' out of your vernacular when it comes to exercise. There's no such thing as 'toning'._

 
Just to point out - the OP didn't say 'tone' - I did.  It was just a turn of phrase.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2008)

I understand. I wasn't criticizing at all, just saying that 'toning' is a misnomer and really brings one thing to mind when another set of results is what one generally desires.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Shimmer, what is that at the top of the photo - they look like rods?


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2008)

They are weighted barbells. Those are the foam covered variety, but they vary in weight from 2 lbs up to like 25 lbs and are great for squats and dynamic strength exercises.


----------

